# First show for my "Arreau's" - boy Murphy



## MurphyRedGermanBoy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Poodlefriends!
On May, 8th I showed my red prince Murphy - aka *"Arreau's Morning Has Broken"* - for the first time. I was so excited, because I never showed a dog before. So I was surely an awful handler, but Murphy did really great. He was so gentle and behaved himself so very well.
I startet in puppy class and Murphy got the best possible score in his class - a *"very promising" * and won his class!!!! I'm so proud on my big red baby boy!!!! Thank you so much again, Cherie, for entrusting such a gem to me!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MurphyRedGermanBoy said:


> Hello Poodlefriends!
> On May, 8th I showed my red prince Murphy - aka *"Arreau's Morning Has Broken"* - for the first time. I was so excited, because I never showed a dog before. So I was surely an awful handler, but Murphy did really great. He was so gentle and behaved himself so very well.
> I startet in puppy class and Murphy got the best possible score in his class - a *"very promising" * and won his class!!!! I'm so proud on my big red baby boy!!!! Thank you so much again, Cherie, for entrusting such a gem to me!


You, my Dear, are most welcome. I am thrilled with all you are doing with that beautiful boy! You did great and the video is so cute with his tail going while the judge assessed him. I hope he makes your first show experiences very rewarding! Give him a big squeeze from me!

We are off first thing in the morning to breed Betty-Jo. Wish us luck and pray for good sized litters, and a Princess to complete your household!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! I loved that boy from the very first time Cherie posted pictures of the litter!! I'm sure you will have a champion title in the very near future!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats. He is so lovely. Its so amazing to see Betty Jo and Jenny's little brother do so well!! I'm so excited for you both!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Congrats. He is so lovely. Its so amazing to see Betty Jo and Jenny's little brother do so well!! I'm so excited for you both!


Isn't it exciting Deb??????????


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Murphey, Janett!! So very exciting and well deserved - he's so handsome and such a charmer for the judge! 

Give him a big squeeze from me and a big sloppy kiss from his big sister, Princess Lucybug!! :beauty:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he is quite a looker.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> he is quite a looker.


And he is going places in his Red Cross Search and Rescue work! Beauty and brains...and oh so sweet!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

beauty AND brains works for me!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Isn't it exciting Deb??????????


It really is. I'm so happy its going so well. Can't wait to hear about his next show!!


----------



## MurphyRedGermanBoy (Feb 25, 2011)

Awww!!! Thank you all for you kind words!!!

His next show will be on July 30th and 31st....Hotel is already booked :act-up:!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Congratulations_ to you and your wonderful _red_ boy! We all knew handsome Murphy would be a star! Thanks to your training and wonderful care, he's shining brightly. I'm so glad you're on the forum so we can watch him grow and succeed. I know he'll always do you and Cherie proud.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations!! He's one gorgeous boy! :love2:

lol, and I have to say I also love all the red spoos in avatars/signatures on this thread, haha. 
It's a red spoo invasion and I love it! :cheers2:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is really beautiful and congratulations! It is so nice to have such a positive experience your first time out. Have you noticed differences in the German poodles compared to the US?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Janett is super busy and does not get on here often. We speak often, so I can tell you we have discussed at length the reds in Europe. There are very few reds that have held their colour there, and even fewer of what we would consider red in the first place. Lots of really pretty apricots, but very few reds. Murphy has caused quite a stir because his colour is so intense and because of the results of testing on his sisters and his parents. There is getting to be quite a line up of ladies whose people would like to use Murphy to sire litters because of his colour and because of the quality of the health surrounding him. There is generally very limited or not much health testing at all done on breeding dogs in Europe.


----------



## MurphyRedGermanBoy (Feb 25, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Janett is super busy and does not get on here often. We speak often, so I can tell you we have discussed at length the reds in Europe. There are very few reds that have held their colour there, and even fewer of what we would consider red in the first place. Lots of really pretty apricots, but very few reds. Murphy has caused quite a stir because his colour is so intense and because of the results of testing on his sisters and his parents. There is getting to be quite a line up of ladies whose people would like to use Murphy to sire litters because of his colour and because of the quality of the health surrounding him. There is generally very limited or not much health testing at all done on breeding dogs in Europe.


Cherie - you are so very right! I'm really busy and I appreciate it very much that you answer instead of me. Thank you very much for that! It would have been very difficult for me to answer the question in that quality you did (because of the language - not because of the knowlege LOL)...

There are many people who are looking forward to Murphy as a future stud. We all hope so badly that we will be able to improve the Red Standard Poodle in Europe :act-up:.

Thank you all so much for your kind words!!!!


----------

